# stars n rockets and NEW TATTOO SLEEVE!



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 27, 2008)

i just love stars n rockets!


oh yes and check me out showing off my newest tattoo! [in progress]


i used...
MAC
Studio Fix Fluid
Med Drk MSFN [to contour]
Stark Naked Blush
Petticoat MSF
Bare Canvas Paint
Stars n rockets e/s
SeedyPearl e/s
Hepcat e/s
Fig1 e/s
Engaging Mineralize e/s [light color only]
Blacktrack Fluidline
Prolash Mascara
#7 Lashes
Myth /s
Oak l/l
Sugarimmed dazzleglass

http://i36.tinypic.com/2qalok5.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/6jq22s.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/1zmin9g.jpg

http://i38.tinypic.com/2vcgdpu.jpg




just for fun =]
her are so edited ones
http://i38.tinypic.com/2568dhw.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/1427dye.jpg


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

You look FABULOUS!!! I love your fotd's...Ladies if any of you are on the fence about Stark Naked and Petticoat....Look at this post!! Beautiful!!! Love It!!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 27, 2008)

holy hell you're hott. flawless makeup, flawless hair. sheeesh.

nice ink, too.


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 27, 2008)

wow amazing work ! purples look great on you.
nice tat btw...i bet it's going to look so amazing once its done...im guessing you plan on gettin' lots of color? its gonna look hot ;D


----------



## candycane80 (Oct 27, 2008)

Purple is a HOT color on you and I love your brows. Amazing!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 27, 2008)

God, you're gorgeous... every look you do is amazing! Love your tats too, especially the one on your chest. Makes me wanna go get another one like, right now.


----------



## jdechant (Oct 27, 2008)

So pretty! I love this look! Amazing. Purple looks sooo good on you!!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Oct 27, 2008)

gorgeous dollface - sleeve looks sick too! are you getting it inked in? or keeping it outlined?


----------



## couturesista (Oct 27, 2008)

I Soooo Missed Ur Fotds. Fab As Usual!


----------



## wootangnit (Oct 27, 2008)

The tattoo looks amazing. Can't wait to see it finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Makeup is flawless like always. Stars n Rockets is horrible on me but you rock it.


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 27, 2008)

Great makeup, hairstyle, everything!


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2008)

gorgeous look, please come back to youtube!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 27, 2008)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## User67 (Oct 27, 2008)

You look super hot as always! I love the new tat, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 27, 2008)

I Love it!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 27, 2008)

this is my favourite kind of look/application. ur amazing girl!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome look!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 27, 2008)

WOW you are beautiful!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Oct 27, 2008)

That last pic the b/w one is hittin'.  I'm planning to finish my back around Christmas.  Can't wait to see your tatt outcome. Oh and yeah, you makeup looks very very good


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 27, 2008)

awesome look


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow!
You look gorgeous! And I can't wait to see the finished tattoo


----------



## n_c (Oct 27, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2008)

Gorgeous - you look flawless.  Love the tattoos as well. ;-)


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 27, 2008)

This is gorgeous! Also, can't wait to see your finished tattoo.


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 27, 2008)

You look amazing!

And don't forget to post pics of the tat when it's ready!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 27, 2008)

that tat looks like it'll be awesome.

hot look


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You look FABULOUS!!! I love your fotd's...Ladies if any of you are on the fence about Stark Naked and Petticoat....Look at this post!! Beautiful!!! Love It!!_

 
ugh! im addicted to petticoat MSF!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks so much ladies!
Yes im getting my tattoo colored and shaded.
Everything but the flowers will be black and gray.=]
im very excited to see it finished!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 28, 2008)

Your looks are always gorgeous and purple is my fav color, so yeah- I love it!!


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 28, 2008)

You really look fantastic!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 28, 2008)

You are gorgeous!!! WOW

Lovin your ink too... please keep us posted of the progress of it


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 28, 2008)

very pretty look! love the colors!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 28, 2008)

Too Hot!!!
Gorgeous the color is Beautiful on you! Luv your hair by the way!
The tat looks awesome, be sure to show us when it's completed.


----------



## Trista (Oct 28, 2008)

You look too hot!


----------



## amyzon (Oct 29, 2008)

The makeup looks great but I can't stop staring at the sleeve.  It's hot!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Oct 31, 2008)

Great look! You're beautiful :]


----------



## kiluna (Nov 2, 2008)

purple rocks on you


----------



## ratmist (Nov 2, 2008)

Lovely!


----------

